# 5dsr vs 5d3 question



## sanj (Nov 28, 2015)

Question for all you knowledgeable people: Do you think that the IQ of 5dsr is an improvement over 5d3? If yes, how so please? I sold my 5d3 and now have only 1dc with me which rents out very so often and I am left without a body. Am confused if I should buy a 5dsr or 5d3. Having said this, I think I will be buying 5d4 when it launches. Pls advice.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2015)

It depends on what you need. 

The differences are nuanced but centered around the MP, if you need the MP then it is a big improvement in IQ, if you don't then it really isn't.

The high iso performance and shadow recovery has been shown to be very similar when normalised though the newer cameras are slightly better if you regularly have shadow lifting issues, the 5DS/R have tweaks that led themselves to a more disciplined shooting approach but that doesn't make any difference if you are handholding and normalising.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 28, 2015)

Interesting question, sanj. As pbd mentioned, it really depends on what you will use it for.

The 5DSR is a very attractive camera, and they are often doing some very attractive promotions on it - from memory it went down to US$2,6xx not long ago.

You may want to wait until they announce the specs of the 1D X Mark II before you make a decision.

To confuse the issue further (sorry), how much would you get for the 1D C now, before the 1D X Mark II is officially announced, compared to after an announcement is made?

The 1D X is very reasonably priced too at the moment, that may be another option for you to consider.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 28, 2015)

My disease is to buy lenses. If I had the possibility to treat another disorder, would buy camera bodies with different characteristics.

Yes, Canon 5DS (or R model) allow you to print much larger than 1DC while maintaining clarity. To take advantage of this capability, it is recommended to fast shutter speeds, or tripod. I see some advantages and no disadvantages compared 5D Mark iii. There is still more potential when you need large prints, or simply crop to recompose.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 28, 2015)

The 5D3 is better at higher ISO but it's not insane 4000 is still great, the 5dsr has colour noise problems solved that were inherent in the 5dsr.

All in all its very similar apart from its twice the resolution which is a ball
Knocked out of the park imo.

You just have to be a bit more careful shooting it, all lenses seem to work well on it, just file size and speed which is a downfall. Excellent camera all round and an improvement in many ways over the 5DmkIII. These things aren't seen as huge upgrades but the colour noise to me is a huge advantage drives me mad on the 5DIII.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 28, 2015)

tomscott said:


> The 5D3 is better at higher ISO but it's not insane 4000 is still great,



Seems to have been pretty well proven that if you shoot the 5Ds at the same high ISO as the 5DIII and then reduce the image to the same pixel dimensions as the 5DIII there is nothing in it.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > kinda a dumb question
> ...



I agree, kind of dumb.

Real world either will take great pictures for someone with skills.
Owning the 5Ds R I would say go with it. I wouldn't even consider the 5D III unless it's an issue of money.
Two reasons, the resolution advantage is real. While you may loose some of the benefit to poor technique, your pictures are never worse and the advantage is there if you can make use of it. Second reason is I find that the AF system is the best in a non 1D body.

5D IV? I think everyone is assuming there will be one. Personally I still have my pre-order in for the 1Ds IV.
I have my doubts there will be one. A 6D II sure. The 5Ds is the replacement to the 5D III, people just haven't realized it.


----------



## candc (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't have either one so I can't comment first hand but I have seen some direct comparisons in real world shooting and the 5dsr's shots looked to have better colors and contrast. Someone here did the comparison if you can find the thread.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 29, 2015)

I have both. Each has its place and they are not interchangeable. I use my 5DS-R for closeups and landscapes. I love the detail that this camera furnishes. I also love the richness of the color that it produces and the dynamic range. I've read several reviews of the 5DS-R and they all emphasize the fantastic detail that the camera produces. They don't talk about color rendition and dynamic range but, for my money, they're superior to anything else I've tried.

But, I wouldn't use the 5DS-R for action photography. The 5fps burst rate is too slow. I tend to shoot at pretty high ISOs when I'm shooting action -- such as birds in flight or animals on the run -- in order to maximize shutter speed. The 5DS-R is mediocre at controlling noise at higher ISOs. By contrast, the 5Diii is great at noise control, and I'm very comfortable shooting with that camera at ISO 1000 or higher.

So, it all depends. If closeups and landscapes are your thing, go with the 5DS-R. If it's action photography, the 5Diii excels. And, if it's all of the above, do what I did and get both. ;D


----------



## sanj (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you all for taking time and helping me. 
As luck would have it, my girl friend surprised me by saying that she has bought a 5d3. She hardly ever takes any pictures so basically I got me a 5d3. But yeah getting a 1dx at good price did sound great to me. I think I will rent a 5dr and try it for myself.
Appreciate guys!


----------



## Rupp1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just a thought: if you want a 1DX but don't want to pay for it, you have to make a choice. For image quality, and full sensor, it's 5dIII. If it's high shutter speed and action, it may be a 7DII. I am getting a 5DS-R to go with my 1DX. In theory, when I want to shoot landscapes, portraits, people, the image quality should be brilliant (and i bloody hope that it will be, and not an enthusiast's camera that can't be handheld). I know, however, that the 5DS-R is not a good back-up body for the 1DX. The other camera models could be.

I'm sort of asking myself if the 5D3 wouldn't have been a better choice for me. I'll let you know


----------



## jsavage21 (Dec 2, 2015)

I sold my 5d mkIII and currently shooting with the 5Dsr. The image quality on the 5dsr is superior if making prints and the extra data is nice if you're one who likes to crop. The 5dsr has a smaller pixel pitch than the 5d mark III (4.14 microns, same as 7d mkII) so it's more susceptible to noise and it requires a little more attention for camera stability at slower shutter speeds and when using longer lenses. With the 5DmkIII I would shoot to ISO3200 comfortably, with the 5Dsr I'm good to ISO 1600 with 3200 being a stretch for acceptable noise. Everything is else is pretty similar other than a loss of 1fps on the 5dsr, not much of a difference going from 6fps to 5fps. All in all I prefer the 5dsr for superior resolution and image quality, also the lack of or deactivation of the anti-aliasing filter also makes a noticeable difference in out of camera sharpness.


----------



## Rupp1 (Dec 2, 2015)

jsavage21 said:


> ... All in all I prefer the 5dsr for superior resolution and image quality, also the lack of or deactivation of the anti-aliasing filter also makes a noticeable difference in out of camera sharpness.



Thanks, you are making me feel better.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 2, 2015)

Rupp1 said:


> Just a thought: if you want a 1DX but don't want to pay for it, you have to make a choice. For image quality, and full sensor, it's 5dIII. If it's high shutter speed and action, it may be a 7DII. I am getting a 5DS-R to go with my 1DX. In theory, when I want to shoot landscapes, portraits, people, the image quality should be brilliant (and i bloody hope that it will be, and not an enthusiast's camera that can't be handheld). I know, however, that the 5DS-R is not a good back-up body for the 1DX. The other camera models could be.
> 
> I'm sort of asking myself if the 5D3 wouldn't have been a better choice for me. I'll let you know



Of course you can hand hold the 5DsR, you just need to use a shutter speed that is 2-3x your focal length. I sold my 5D3 and don't miss it at all, the 5DsR works great as an all around camera. I use my 6D if I'm shooting in low light or want a smaller light carry around camera, often with my 35/2 IS or 50 STM.

I don't see the 5DsR as a specialty camera at all.


----------



## sanj (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you all again. And sorry for asking a dumb question.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 2, 2015)

sanj said:


> Thank you all again. And sorry for asking a dumb question.



sanj, you know as well as me, there are no dumb questions, just dumb answers


----------



## sanj (Dec 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all again. And sorry for asking a dumb question.
> ...



LOL. Thank you Private Thank you!


----------



## jaayres20 (Dec 2, 2015)

I currently have the 5DSr. I also own the 1DX and I used to shoot with the 5D3. The 5DSr has much better IQ than both the 1DX and the 5D3. 

For me one of the most important aspects of IQ is color and the colors on the 5DSr are much better. More realistic and true to the subject, even in difficult lighting. The auto WB is also much improved and more accurate. 

There is also more tonal range available in the files. I find that I can recover a lot of tones and the files are more forgiving. 

The resolution is nice, but it does slow the camera down noticeably. The built in sRAW and mRAW are junk and should not be used in my opinion. They really degrade the tones and colors, especially when the files are pushed in post. The built in crop mode is also not helpful because it really doesn't crop the image and discard the rest. 

You will definitely eat up more memory cards and HD space than you are used to and my brand now maxed out iMac sometimes slows a little when I am working with a lot of 50mp images in LR. 

Noise at hight ISO is obviously better with the 1DX, but not much, especially considered the resolution and amount of noise reduction, sharpening that can be applied. The 5DSr is better at high ISO noise compared to the 5D3 in my opinion.

Good luck.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have the Canon 6D and the 5DS as personal cameras, I also have access at work to the 5D MKIII and the 5DSr, the reason I chose the 5DS over the 5DSr is Ive experianced Moire on picket fences and on brickwork in the past and wanted to mitigate the chances of this as much as possible otherwise the two cameras are identical. The 5D MKIII is an entirely different camera better suited to action, sports, flying etc. whereas the 5DS resolution really shows itself on how far you can crop and maintain high levels of detail & sharpness. Ive used the 5DS hand held without to many soft shots but ideally its a tripod camera, think of it as the studio or plate camera version of the 5D MKIII.


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...


Still Nikon has 610, 750 and 810 models. It seems they didn't think like that. Why Canon should?


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tron said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thats a good question. Canon's moves seem well thought when looked at in hindsight and are usually difficult to predict.
Whatever happened to the 1Ds IV? 
There used to be two versions of the 1D. Now there are going to be three versions of the 5D?


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...


No three 5D versions, two. 5Ds and 5D4.


----------



## Proscribo (Dec 7, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> 5D IV? I think everyone is assuming there will be one. *Personally I still have my pre-order in for the 1Ds IV.*
> I have my doubts there will be one. A 6D II sure. *The 5Ds is the replacement to the 5D III, people just haven't realized it.*


I think it's more likely that you haven't realized that 5Ds is the replacement of 1DsIII: it's the "1DsIV" you've been waiting for.


----------

